# Joining Instructions - Wainwright



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2012)

Looking for the Joining Instructions for a member going on their PLQ in Wainwright.  Can't find anything on CFTPO.  Links to CFB Wainwright website are broken.  Anyone have any idea where they may be found?


----------



## MJP (5 Jul 2012)

I have an email out to get them.  Drop me a PM with an email address and I will forward to you when I get.


----------



## dangerboy (5 Jul 2012)

Here is the link to the joining instruction for LFWA TC in Wainwright:  http://lfcms.kingston.mil.ca/Default.aspx?sectionid=143000440037626&type=D

It is a DWAN link.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2012)

Thanks.   Was able to find that earlier, but never posted it.


----------

